# Really Nice Fall Color This Year



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Either I'm getting old and appreciate it more or the fall color has been exceptional this year. There is even a boxelder in my brush line that has nice red hints to it! Maybe it is from all the dry weather?


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Agreed. Made a trip to Alpena and back earlier in the week. Amazing colors along the way. My property and the woods behind me looked awesome also, but the leaves are almost gone already, not even two weeks since they changed.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I haven't looked it up yet, but I'm sure that all the blazing reds and oranges we've had this year has something to do with the drought. I don't think we've ever seen autumn color as pretty as what we had in central/eastern Antrim County this past week. 

Rain and wind is putting a damper on it today, tho.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Seen a program on tv a few years back, talking about the maples. Apparently it can have something to do with colder nights and warmer day time temps. Colors are looking great in my area as well, the maples are looking awesome.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

The colors are screaming this year, I agree. As a native of New England we get kind of possessive of this time of year, but these are some of the best colors I've ever seen this year


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

I was thinkin the exact same thing this wkend while hunting in mason county. The colors seem brighter than I can ever remember. Just beautiful sittin in the stand this wkend.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I also agree the colors were spectacular this year. I saw so much red and orange, but we peaked over the last week and now leaves are dropping pretty good. Still some nice views, but nothing like last week. One of my favorite areas is on Alba road, right outside of Gaylord in the open fields there.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

noshow said:


> I was thinkin the exact same thing this wkend while hunting in mason county. The colors seem brighter than I can ever remember. Just beautiful sittin in the stand this wkend.


Best I have ever seen in Mason or anywhere else for that matter. Just beautiful this year


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> I haven't looked it up yet, but I'm sure that all the blazing reds and oranges we've had this year has something to do with the drought. I don't think we've ever seen autumn color as pretty as what we had in central/eastern Antrim County this past week.
> 
> Rain and wind is putting a damper on it today, tho.


I do believe I heard that before myself, one of our drier seasons several years back.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Another thing I think is related to the dry year. The acorns on my oaks! :yikes: I have never seen so many come down. Not even remotely close to the amount this year.


----------



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

All the sunny days we had earlier along with the colded nights help the trees make more sugars that they need to get through the winter. The more sugars the more colors, I have been working and driving all over Lealanua country and its has been absolutely beautiful. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

